# Deck building



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Great idea for a forum.

I'm going to be building a Deck over the weekend, any helpfull advise or tricks would be great. 

Oh and if you want to help I will have cold ones handy.

Matt


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Measure twice cut once!lol I built a 10'x20' on the back of my house last summer.Getting the frame work levelwas the hardest part for me.Once that is done its a breeze.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Make sure its big! I have built a few in my day and most of the time the finished product was small once you set a table chairs etc. on it. I would also recomend some angles as a simple square doesn't look that great. I also would recomend making sure the joists are close! More times than not the deck boards are thin and give a little too much making it "feel" cheap. Also consider built in benched instead of a railing. Great for entertaining and looks great. Only hard part is the drop cuts around the 4x4 posts needed for the bench. Trim the drop cuts with 1x1 and it dresses it up nice. Once complete, remember to seal it after a week or so of drying. Keeps it looking new for a good while. Good luck and remember to watch the door. If its too high, rain will soak/splash the bottom of the door resulting in a little moisture getting into the house. A few planters around the edges with the scrap also adds a nice girly touch. Not that I know anything about that......I am 2Cool for that!

Good luck and post pics when done.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Screws (for the decking) are more expensive and take a little longer but are worth it in the long run. If you are extending it of of an existing porch/slab, allow a little drop down to to the deck (an inch or two). Sure helps keep the leaves and dust/dirt off the porch. A little bit of "fall" away from the house will keep water from pooling on your 2x?'s when your decking begins to cup, and you won't even notice it. Using screws will help keep the cupping to a minimum also. Don't allow too much gap in your deckboards with new lumber. As it dries and shrinks it will gap more all by itself. Good luck and post up some pics.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

forgot. It also adds a nice touch to bevel the edges using a router and a 45degree bit. Just take a little off. Adds LOTS of labor but looks good. 

I LOVE THIS FORUM


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can find them... My brother sells them here in Sulphur, LA. Senco Makes a Screw gun DuraSpin. SO COOL!!! auto feed screw and you can stand up and screw'em in... huge back and time saver if you can find one to rent.









http://www.duraspin.com/tool_ds300_ac.html


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the advise I do plan on useing screws that is for sure. It's going to be 12 x 24 running along the back of the house off my breeze way. My wife wants a railing on the open side because part of the reason for this is to lock the dogs out in the yard and hopefully help with tracking in of sand. They are big dogs and would proabably just jump over a bench in the way. LOL

I will try to post some before and after photo's as it's built.

Wish me luck.

Matt


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you using those deck blocks for construction? I personally don't like them, but if you are using them, check them very closely when you buy them. The tops are cracked and falling off about half of them at Home Depot. Again, not my preference, but a lot of people use them with some success. Good luck, and post those pics!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

be very careful and take your time setting your posts and floor joists, you deck depends on it years from now.

Do your best to make everything as square as poss. up front . a 10X12 deck needs to have the posts enough inside the deck boards to allow for some trimming at the end. .......... so, don't set the post all the way out to the edge of the deck 

if it is square corners , you can use the 3'...4' ...5' rule to "square" the deck for true right angles

ditto on the screws, the green tek type screws with the special square bit are the way to go... they don't back out and stub your toes later.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

well how is it going? Pictures?


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Just about finished up over the weekend, went fairly well with only a few scew ups and one mashed finger. LOL

1. The begining
2. My helper keeping me in line. 
3. Cool drink of the day
4. Inspection of work
5. Corner view
6. full view. 

I was short a couple of boards to finish the ramp but that was an extra my wife wanted.

M


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks good. When is the "deck warming" party?


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

We used a gas auger to set the post in concrete. Helped tremendously.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

looks good! nice work...


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

gutters will help tremendously keeping the deck clean and without stains from roof run off. good job.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks great. First chance you get put a cover over it. In 10yrs your going to wish you did.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> gutters will help tremendously keeping the deck clean and without stains from roof run off. good job.


.....x2.......


----------

